# What Can I Do With This Contraption?



## GaveUpOnTV49 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi,
I got this at a auction. I don't know the history of it. It has a small drill chuck in it, and the motor is 1/3 hp and it's 1725 rpm. The spindle is 3 inches long and it  has a 1" diameter shaft. It has a 3/4" bolt going through the mount and it has a bushing with thick plate 'washers' at the top and bottom.
What would this tool be used for ? Could I use this somehow on my 9 in. Logan lathe?  The spindle is tight (no play anywhere) and the entire mount is very rigid and stiff. I guess with different pulleys I could get it up to several thousand rpm, but I don't know the limitations of the v belt system. I have also heard that a chuck is limited in it's torque capabilities.  I don't know what to do with it yet, although I think it could be useful if I was able to adapt it so it fit in place of my top slide, and use the power feed of the lathe to move it precisely.


I would be great if I could use this for slotting or with a flycutter bit to make things flat-I would have to use another way to attach tools than the chuck.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 27, 2016)

I am not sure, but it looks like a shop made tool post grinder.  The pulley ratio is too small for that without a big grinding wheel, and the drill chuck is not really accurate or rigid enough for a grinder spindle tool mount.  It looks like the center bolt, nut, and washer is for mounting to a compound slide, perhaps.  As is, it would likely have big problems at that job even when properly mounted to the lathe.  It might be something else though, and I have no clue what that might be...


----------



## extropic (Jun 27, 2016)

I pretty much agree with Bob. I can't quite make out the hex nut on the pulley end of the driven shaft. It sort of looks like the type of nut common on routers. Is that end of the shaft some sort of collet chuck?
One option is that it could have been used to run a finishing wheel or buff to obtain uniform surface texture along, maybe, rifle barrels.


----------



## ArgeleIntili (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the post.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 27, 2016)

It seems like there isn't enough thread on the bolt to actually tighten down on the cross slide t-slot. Is that just perspective fooling me? 

The toolpost-mounted buffing wheel concept is a new one to me. I kind of like that idea.  

I'm betting it's for using the lathe for drilling bolt circles and such, instead of a dividing head on a mill. Seems like even the RPMs would be appropriate there, for small drill bits.


----------



## Andre (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like the drill chuck is on the wrong side? Or does your camera mirror pictures like some do?

Might've been setup as a toolpost drilling fixture, for making bolt circles, index plates, etc.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 27, 2016)

extropic said:


> I pretty much agree with Bob. I can't quite make out the hex nut on the pulley end of the driven shaft. It sort of looks like the type of nut common on routers. Is that end of the shaft some sort of collet chuck?
> One option is that it could have been used to run a finishing wheel or buff to obtain uniform surface texture along, maybe, rifle barrels.


Yes, that does look like a collet nut for a router or other straight shank tool.


intjonmiller said:


> It seems like there isn't enough thread on the bolt to actually tighten down on the cross slide t-slot. Is that just perspective fooling me?


Yes, the bolt, nut, and washers are probably original to the unknown tool, and it does not look like they would facilitate mounting the assembly to the compound slide or to a cross slide T-slot.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 28, 2016)

I know what you can do with it. 

Send it to me. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

